# Jungle phase



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

Went in Jungle phase in hornchurch the other day and i saw a bird/chipmunk cage opposite all the exo terras. 

They have some kind of mammal in there, my friend reffered to them as those "monkey things". 

Has anyone seen them? And know what they are?

I cant tell you what they look like, its just bugging me.

Thanks.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

wasnt a sugar glider was it??


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

It may have been, i havent personally seen them yet. My mate was just going on about it all day long.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

kinkajou?lemur?sugar gliders are a poss too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

they havent got any mammals listed on their website


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they havent got any mammals listed on their website


 i checked that too :lol2:


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

Yeah i dont think hes selling them. He just had them in the shop maybe storing them there as its quite warm in there. 

And he never updates the website, no point looking there.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well i want to know what they are now so get down there pronto! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wasnt a marmoset was it?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

hehe sounds fun..what are them small monkey things people have?
an i think will be something on line to what others said..lol


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

they're sugar gliders we went in there 2day


----------



## reitifoh (Mar 22, 2012)

if you are refering to the 2 cages at the back of the shop then yes, they are sugar gliders, i personally worked in there a few years back and had the honour of cleaning the enclosure XD, they are nocturnal creatures so they stayed in thier pouch the whole time but i was able to get a breif glimpse of them, and they are one of the cutestest creatures i've seen (which is good considering they always made a hell of alot of mess for me to clean XD)


----------

